# Dinge, die ihr im Leben unbedingt erreichen/machen wollt



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

Es gibt Dinge auf der Welt, die jeder mal erleben bzw. machen möchte.

Kurz und schmerzlos zähle ich mal meine auf:
- Fallschirmsprung, obwohl ich nicht schwindelfrei bin
- die Erde aus dem Weltall sehen
- bei der Rally-Weltmeisterschaft mitfahren
- Latein lernen
- Richard Dean Anderson kennenlernen

Dinge, wie viel Geld oder Macht haben sind hier unangebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

Im Lotto über 100 Mios gewinnen und nie wieder arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Shrukan (10. August 2008)

einfach nur ein sorgenfreies Leben haben!!!


----------



## Serran (10. August 2008)

Ich würd gern Chirurg werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das wars eigentlich.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

ich würds ziemlich nice finden, wenn ich irgenwann mal n instrument beherrschen könnte und dann in ner band spielen würde.


----------



## SLIM02 (10. August 2008)

Ich möchte mal 50 Cent,und Eminem Dissn Dass ...... Die Horen abfallen Und die Sprache Verschlägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

Ich will in spätestens 10 Jahren in Tokyo sein!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ich will in spätestens 10 Jahren in Tokyo sein!


soll heißen du bist grad aufm weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soll heißen du bist grad aufm weg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So kann man es nennen;D 

BTT:

.................


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

- Abi schaffen und studieren
- selbstbewusster werden
- sorgenfrei Leben
- IHN finden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Inner Band spielen fänd ich auch nice


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

-Fallschirm springen
-Bungee jumping
-Nen Mottorad kaufn
-Ne eigene Kinerbetreuung oder so aufmachen.

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> [...]
> - IHN finden
> 
> 
> ...


hmm *an sich runter guck* *verführerisch rüber schiel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (10. August 2008)

-auf ein Daft Punk Konzert gehen
-nochmal nach Australien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-ein sorgenfreies Leben haben
-meinen Kindern ein gutes Leben bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

golf spielen..
lamborghini fahren..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

nen 3er haben
Fallschirmsprung
Eigene Firma haben
Und nen shleby GT 500 in der garage stehn haben. Falls die gerade ausverkauft sein sollten , tuts n bugatti Veyron auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (10. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne irgendwann im stehen Gitarre spielen können,
da nunmal meine beiden Beine gelähmt sind geht das nicht...

Ansonsten will ich mit meiner Freundin glücklich werden und wenn ich sterbe sagen können: hat sich doch gelohnt!


----------



## Bankchar (10. August 2008)

Eig. will ich nicht wirklich was erreichen bzw. es ist mir egal. Leb eh einfach nur in den Tag hinein und warte aufn tod xD

Was ich mal machen will...hm...im kino in der ersten reihe sitzen xD


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. August 2008)

Jet Pilot bei der Bundeswehr ist mein Ziel.
Aber wirklich würde ich gerne viel Geld haben um gar nicht arbeiten zu müssen.
Man muss leider arbeiten, um leben zu können. (Wer sich sowas ausgedacht hat, hatte schonwas gegen uns Menschen)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

was ich vorhabe? und mir wünsche?

-Ich sorge dafür dass es jenen Menschen die ich Liebe gut geht

-dass die Welt noch weiterhin ihr altes Antlitz bewahrt und das wir weitere 2000 jahre auf ihr leben können

- dass die Wünsche der anderen in erfüllung gehen

- Die Frau zu finden mit der ich mein restliches Leben teilen möchte


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Im Lotto über 100 Mios gewinnen und nie wieder arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Cheerza (10. August 2008)

Für mich gibts sowas nicht denn wenn dir alle sagen dass du unbedingt ma sex haben musst...mit 15 oder 16 kann das seelisch recht schmerzlich sein...ZB


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Ich möchte einmal

- Mel Brooks die Hand schütteln
- Tim Allen die Hand schütteln
- Matt Gröning die Hand schütteln
- Anderen tollen Leuten die Hand schütteln
- Zur Antarktis reisen
- Ein studienplatz ^^
- Die Welt von Hip-Hop befreien
- Allgemeinwissen anhäufen um dann bei WWM abzusahnen
- Manche dinge die lieber geheim bleiben

jo das wars eigentlich im großen und ganzen ^^

natürlich noch das obligatorische wie Geld Frauen Autos  xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

teroorsaten amch wieder deinen alten sparta smiley der neue ava passt nicht zu dir du musst böse sein.

jeder hat seine definiton ich habe schwuchteln in meiner sig und du musst halt bösen ava haben!


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Okeeee   xD

is nun ein wenig anders   ich hab den alten nicht mehr da ich formatiert hab


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

xD


----------



## Lillyan (11. August 2008)

Eine ausgedehnte Weltreise... ein Jahr lang oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Eine Frau fürs Leben finden.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

-Frau
-Kinder
-Gesund sein
 und das aller wichtigste


-Dönerbude öffnen!


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

ich möchte einmal einen guten Warhammer 40000 Roman(oder zumindest sowas in der Richtung) schreiben,der auch veröffentlicht wird.ein Essay hab ich schon mal an ein Verlag geschickt,habe aber bis dato keine Rückmeldung... verrückte Ideen hab ich jedenfalls genug,sehr zur Freude meines kleinen Sohnes und (manchmal)zum leidwesen meiner Frau...
desweiteren möchte ich erreichen,dass mein Sohn eine schöne Kindheit hat und das meine Frau sagen kann:das ist MEIN Ehemann und nicht:das ist mein Klotz am Bein,
ausserdem möchte ich einmal wenigstens Australien und die USA besuchen...
und ich möchte einmal einen Menschen aus einer Notsituation befreien,einen Kinderschänder erwischen,bevor es die Polizei tut und einem Gewaltverbrecher,welcher seine Opfer gequält hat, genau die gleichen(oder besser noch ein bischen mehr) Schmerzen zufügen die er ausgeteilt hat...


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

mal beliebter sein ):


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

wird schwer @dragon xD

Hmm ..
Mal nen 3er .. (nein meine nicht den bmw xD)
Dann hmm .. Viel geld ect .. wer will nicht ..
und das hier


> - Die Welt von Hip-Hop befreien



Naja und am besten wär wenn ich in den geschichtsbürchern erscheine hmm .. nur wie?^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und ich möchte einmal einen Menschen aus einer Notsituation befreien,einen Kinderschänder erwischen,bevor es die Polizei tut und einem Gewaltverbrecher,welcher seine Opfer gequält hat, genau die gleichen(oder besser noch ein bischen mehr) Schmerzen zufügen die er ausgeteilt hat...



das wär auch geil ;P besonders das 2te ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (12. August 2008)

Sehr schöne Wünsche wie z.B. von "shadow24".


> genau die gleichen(oder besser noch ein bischen mehr) Schmerzen zufügen die er ausgeteilt hat...


Dann wärst Du aber nicht besser als sie.


Was ich noch vergessen haben:

- Gitarre und Schlagzeug lernen
- Verhaltensforschung studieren


----------



## SäD (12. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich möchte einmal
> 
> - Die Welt von Hip-Hop befreien


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

ich will nicht reich werden oder so aber ich will eins dabei sterben wärend ich einem Menschen den ich liebe das Leben rette.

edit: die welt von hiphop befrein wär auch cool


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Wünsche wie z.B. von "shadow24".
> 
> Dann wärst Du aber nicht besser als sie.
> 
> ...




Verhaltensforschung lernst du auf der Straße zwischen  Nutten und Dealern.
Damit kannst du sogar Therapeuten und Psychologen verarschen die das angeblich studiert haben.


- 80 kg Satz stemmen bis nächstes Jahr 
- Neue Schuhe kaufen und Abi mal zuendebringen ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Verhaltensforschung lernst du auf der Straße zwischen  Nutten und Dealern.
> Damit kannst du sogar Therapeuten und Psychologen verarschen die das angeblich studiert haben.


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

- Häusle bauen
- Bäumle planzen
- Kindle bekomme 

Eine Buschwanderung in Australien mit nichts außer einem Rucksack, Zelt und einem Schweizer (NEIN, ich meine da keinen Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das ganz alleine.

Ja, ich weiss ich bin Realist und kein Träumer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (13. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> -Frau
> -Kinder
> -Gesund sein
> und das aller wichtigste
> ...




Du möchtest Kinder hab <-----------Die sind Doch Zu Teuer ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (13. August 2008)

Ein guter Ehemann sein und bleiben

Nicht aufhören mich weiterzuentwickeln

Nicht aufhören zuhören zu können

In den richtigen Augenblicken Courage zeigen

Schottland und Irland richtig kennenlernen (quasi nach Schottland heimkehren)

Etwas schönes erschaffen (Ich denke da an eine Tochter [sry aber ich weiss was Männer für kranke Schweine sind daher keinen Sohn bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] 

Ein guter Freund sein zu können

und natürlich innere Stärke =)

gruß


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Naja, Weiber sind heute fast schlimmer.


----------



## Tan (13. August 2008)

Smart Roadster fahrn....


----------



## Todesschleicher (13. August 2008)

Heftige Frage...

Abi schaffen (dabeiii^^)
Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen studieren
So gut verdienen, dass ich mir, meiner Frau und meinen beiden Kindern dann später ein sehr schönes Leben finanzieren kann
Ein Vorbild für Kinder, Enkel, Urenkel usw. sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle wichtigen Sprachen dieser Welt perfekt sprechen können
Wellenreiten, Kitesurfing, Segeln, Motorbootfahren, Bungeejumping, Fallschirmspringen, Wakeboarding, Skydiving usw lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beliebt sein...wollen wir das nicht alle?

Ich bin übrigens ein Mensch, der nicht nicht mehr arbeiten müssen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Arbeit in irgendeiner Weise fühle ich mich schlecht...nutzlos...ich will so viel Geld haben, dass ich die Arbeit machen kann, die mir Spaß macht (zum Beispiel kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich, wenn ich mal reich werden sollte, Koch in einem eigenen Restaurant zu werden...und einer der besten Köche der Welt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> Smart Roadster fahrn....


Das ist doch leicht...geh zum Autoverhändler deines Misstrauens...tu so als ob du den Wagen kaufen willst...frag nach einer Probefahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Ich möchte einfach nur die Landung von Außerirdischen erleben!
(danach dürfen die mich auch meinetwegen essen)


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Würde auch gern die Erde aus dem Weltall aus sehen und ausserdem viel reisen in der Welt.

Ich hab mal geträumt ich kann fliegen^^ Das will ich wirklich können^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

ich glaube so nen traum hatte jeder mal xD
und 100 m hoch springen...
bvlitze schiessen...


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

Hm.
-Schule schaffen, Abi schaffen, Job als Programierer, Softwareentwickler oder Journalist kriegen
-oder Comedien
-Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-mal gucken. Katzen.
-Kinder[lol]
-um die Welt reisen[Were the Hell is Shizuh?]
-Ins Weltall
-bessere Antwort als 42 geben können


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (14. August 2008)

ich bin da glaube ich bescheidener..oder langweiliger

ich möchte die schule vernünftig zu ende bringen, studierne und dann nen netten job
dann bräuchte ich einen lieben mann so ganz kitschig altmodisch und so, ne
dann ein oder zwei kinder, dann werde ich ertsmal hausfrau und mutter (hausfrau bin ich wohl auch voher schon)
dann wenn die kinder aus dem gröbsten sind, wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann iwann mit emotionaler erfüllung sterben


----------



## Illuminatos (14. August 2008)

Da gibts schon ein paar Dinge:

- Fallschirmspringen,
- Bei der Marine genommen werden,
- Führerscheinprüfung bestehen,
- Tanzen lernen,
- Als Kerl Schönheitskönigin werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Mit 3 oder mehr Models rum spielen ( so Lan und so...^^)

joa das wars so im großen und ganzen...


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Noch etwas



- Meinen Hintern Pudern lassen


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Mein größter Wunsch zur Zeit ist es, erst mal mein Studium abzuschliessen und einen guten Abschluss zu machen. Danach würde ich gerne ein Jahr ins Ausland gehen, einfach nur um neue Eindrücke zu sammeln und mich selbst zu finden. Natürlich auch, um endlich mal Zeit zu haben, in Ruhe auszuspannen und die Beine baumeln zu lassen. Wenn ich dann auch noch recht schnell eine Stelle als Lehrerin finde, wäre das natürlich ideal. Eine eigene Familie ist bei mir noch lange kein Thema, da man meiner Meinung nach erst einmal eine vernünftige Grundlage schaffen sollte, bevor man sich ein Kind anschafft.


----------



## nuriina (14. August 2008)

Fallschirmspringen ist sicher cool. Aber stellt euch drauf ein das der Termin ständig wegen schlechten Wetterverhältnissen verschoben wird. War bei meinem Bruder auch so, hatten ihm das mal zum Geburtstag geschenkt.


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Hm.
> 
> 
> > Abi schaffen, Job als Programierer, Softwareentwickler oder Journalist kriegen oder Comedien
> ...


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ich bin da glaube ich bescheidener..oder langweiliger
> 
> ich möchte die schule vernünftig zu ende bringen, studierne und dann nen netten job
> dann bräuchte ich einen lieben mann so ganz kitschig altmodisch und so, ne
> ...





wie langweilig!^^


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wie langweilig!^^


Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

ich will nur eins
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bRjRO-0EcL8

und ich denke das wollen wir alle irgendwie nur der weg wird immer ein anderer sein


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

-Motorrad fahren lernen
-Japanisch lernen
-nach Japan fahren
-nach Englandoder USA ziehn
-"SIE" finden
-einen GIGANTISCHEN Cookie essen


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> -einen GIGANTISCHEN Cookie essen


wilstn kecks?

*mitm kecks wink*


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

GIEV KEKS PLS


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> GIEV KEKS PLS


das heißt kecks^^

*kecks hinwerf und vorm mod flücht*


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

*kecks nehm und weglauf*


----------



## Seufernator (19. August 2008)

Ja vielleicht einen Nobelpreis abstauben oder zwei, einen Bestseller schreiben, einen Weltrekord aufstellen wäre auch nicht schlecht,  in den Geschichtsbüchern stehen wäre auch super.

Oder aber das Leben so leben, wie es ist, damit ich mir am Ende sagen kann: Eigentlich hätte ich mein Leben nicht mit jemandem anderen tauschen wollen.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

mir würds scho reichen wenn ich den feierabend heut erreich...
irgendwie will die zeit nich rumgehn un wir ham ert halb elf ~.~


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis Feierabend ist. Jubiläum mit Freundin feiern und dann ab zur GC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

-.- sex & games ne halbe woche lang... du glückspilz


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

1. Leider nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wie jubiläum ohne sex?
dann gibts ja nur was für deine freundin zu feiern xD


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> wie jubiläum ohne sex?
> dann gibts ja nur was für deine freundin zu feiern xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja sagen wir es mal so, würden nicht diese bestimmten Tage einer Frau auf genau diese Tage fallen, würde es schon Sex geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

ein wahrer seemann sticht auch ins rote meer...

obwohl...

ne das gibt ne zu große sauerei un lohnt nicht dafür...(schreckliche erfahrung einmal un nie wieder xD)


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> ne das gibt ne zu große sauerei un lohnt nicht dafür...(schreckliche erfahrung einmal un nie wieder xD)


/sign

Über 5000 Stunden WoW gezockt. Nicht schlecht. Wie lange spielst du denn schon?


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

hab kurz vor weihnachten 2005 angefangen war aber auch 1 1/2 jahre arbeitslos
bis ich bei der ca. 350. bewerbung ma ne zusage bekommen habe
und jetzt stolzer besitzer eines ausbildungsplatzes zum bürokaufmann bin ^^

btw. zu dem thema gibts n netten link http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/played/spielzeit.php


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Na dann mal Gratz.

Ja gut in 1 1/2 Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit hat man sehr viel Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

jo 6 uhr geweckt werden von ellis 2min später wenn sie weg sinn wieder ins bett bis 9uhr pennen
30min bewerbungen schreiben un firmen anrufen 30min haushalt
rest des tages zocken oder mit freunden die auch keinen job hamm rumgammeln xD

...achja die guten alten zeiten

aber ich glaub wir sollten wieder was übers topic schreiben sonst gibts noch motze

btw noch 1 1/2 std bis feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Ich will die Mauer wieder aufbaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Materialspenden gern gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (20. August 2008)

Ich würd es gern schaffen meinen 10B Hauptschul Abschluss zu schaffen dann Abi zu machen um später Journalistin zu werden so wie ich es mir schon seit ich 5 bin wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr will ich eigentlich garnicht ausser das jemand eine Arznei erfindet die gegen alle Krankheiten hilft und das kein Krieg mehr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

ich will nur endlich ma ne scheiss lehrstelle finden(bin seit 3 jahren am suchn und schreib jedes jahr 150 bewerungen.....)

und wider ma ne feste freundin wär auch net verkehrt


----------



## Kangrim (21. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich will nur endlich ma ne scheiss lehrstelle finden(bin seit 3 jahren am suchn und schreib jedes jahr 150 bewerungen.....)
> 
> und wider ma ne feste freundin wär auch net verkehrt



Ach wie wahr. Ne Ausbildungsstelle und ne Freundin was kann man sich mehr wünschen als lediger Fachoberschüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röschti (21. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Eig. will ich nicht wirklich was erreichen bzw. es ist mir egal. Leb eh einfach nur in den Tag hinein und warte aufn tod xD
> 
> Was ich mal machen will...hm...im kino in der ersten reihe sitzen xD



/sign ... Lebe die Sekunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (21. August 2008)

will einen abgerichteten kampf/reit elefanten der mir aufs wort gehorcht...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. August 2008)

imao steht nüchtern werden bei mir ganz oben könnte bitte jemand n tipp geben wie ich heute nacht nich kotzen muss


----------



## Wray (22. August 2008)

Gott finden
meine emotionalen probleme lösen 
aufhören zu saufen
...alles andere hab ich schon geschafft
einschließlich im richtigen moment den spruch: dann musst du zunehemn bringen xD


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> imao steht nüchtern werden bei mir ganz oben könnte bitte jemand n tipp geben wie ich heute nacht nich kotzen muss



das du keinen kater hast am nächsten morgn und net kotzen musst gleich jetzt 1-1,5 liter wasser trinken.

da das vor allem wegen flüssigkeitsmangel auftritt

gegen kater hilft auch weitersaufn am nächsten morgn is aba auf dauer net zu empfehln^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. August 2008)

ein erfolgreiches und jährlich wiederkehrendes Gothic-Festival in Berlin auf die Beine stellen. Ein einmaliges hab ich ja immerhin schon geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

Gibts viele.

- einen Falknerschein machen (erledigt)
- einen Falke besitzen und das er mich als "Freund" und Gefährte anerkennt (erledigt)
- mich mit einer Falkenzht selbstständig machen
- einen Baum pflanzen xD
- Arbeit finden und ein gesicherten Job haben (erledigt)
- 2 oder 3 Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ich möchte so ein Mann sein das meine Freundin/Frau nicht daran denkt einen anderen zu lieben
- mir und meiner Familie (wenns mal soweit is das Kinder und Frau vorhanden sind xD) ein einigermaßen Sorgenfreies Leben zu bieten
- möchte mir einen Mitsubishi Colt GlxI leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fast erledigt)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

-Gitarre lernen (bass oder E werde ich die tage entscheiden)
-iwann "hearts burst into fire" nachspielen und dann die Jungs von Bullets treffen


----------



## Méla23 (25. August 2008)

hmm was will ich?
ich denk  ne Freundin/frau nen gescheiten job und ein abwechslungreiches leben... einfach mal glück haben wär auch toll :-/


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

wünsche hab ich genug ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 arbeitsplätze schaffen , mehr möglichkeiten den kindern bieten (wenn ich was zu sagen hätte) , unsterblich zu sein , geld ohne ende haben , und immer gesund sein ! ! !


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

hmm mein persönliches glück  finden würd ich sagen^^


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Hmm, heute gibts 185 Million SFr. bei Euromillion. Also die hätte ich gerne und dann würde ich mir ein schönes Leben gönnen, denn man hat ja nur eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (5. September 2008)

So leben, das man nichts bereuen muss^^

Und ansonsten einfach nen Job mit dem ich meine Familie (naja, bis jetzt ja nur die Verlobte^^) ohne große Sorgen durchs Leben bringen kann, und meinen Kindern eine gute Schulbildung ermöglichen kann^^


----------



## Mister-Loki (5. September 2008)

Würde gern richtig richtig gut Zeichnen und Malen können.
Und dann irgendwann als freischaffender concept artist arbeiten.
Und natürlich ein kleines eigenes Häuschen irgendwo aufm Land. Land ist eig egal... 
solange es I-Net gibt ^^


----------

